# Freebird (Switch overclocking tool) version 0.9.1 beta released



## bytar (Apr 12, 2019)

is it recommended to update 6.2.0 to 7.0.1 too? or the latest atmosphere on 6.2.0 should be fine?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 12, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> The new version attempts to fix the sleep mode bug



So, it isn't fixed? Does it _kinda_ work? Pass/fail?


----------



## satel (Apr 12, 2019)

for Atmosphere only or SX OS too ?


----------



## JK_ (Apr 12, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> So, it isn't fixed? Does it _kinda_ work? Pass/fail?


I'll explain what I mean by that. I'm terrible at this. It works for everyone so far. No one has told me about issues. I have had my system running this for a good month without a single sleep hang. I found a way to detect sleep mode, but I think it has a very, very small window where perfect timing _may _still cause a hang. Again, I say think cause I haven't had it happen, but it looks like it might.


----------



## Draxzelex (Apr 12, 2019)

satel said:


> for Atmosphere only or SX OS too ?


Support for SX is impossible by any developer except TX because A) its closed-source and B) SX OS does not offer support for customization of their CFW.


----------



## satel (Apr 12, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> Support for SX is impossible by any developer except TX because A) its closed-source and B) SX OS does not offer support for customization of their CFW.



maybe we can request they add this feature if or when their forums is back online !!


----------



## Draxzelex (Apr 12, 2019)

satel said:


> maybe we can request they add this feature if or when their forums is back online !!


So why did you bother asking here...


----------



## satel (Apr 12, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> So why did you bother asking here...



is it not allowed to ask in here ?


----------



## Draxzelex (Apr 12, 2019)

satel said:


> is it not allowed to ask in here ?


You're asking a non-TX related developer to do the impossible. This is like asking for a character to be in Smash in a thread that just details news about the game.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> You're asking a non-TX related developer to do the impossible. This is like asking for a character to be in Smash in a thread that just details news about the game.


to be fair he did initially just ask of it would work on tx, I didnt see him asking for the developer to add support he just pondered asking TX to add support, no need to be so confrontational


----------



## satel (Apr 12, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> You're asking a non-TX related developer to do the impossible. This is like asking for a character to be in Smash in a thread that just details news about the game.



i was asking if it's compatible with SX OS i wasn't making any requests to the dev.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Apr 12, 2019)

Why is there no github?


----------



## RattletraPM (Apr 12, 2019)

bytar said:


> is it recommended to update 6.2.0 to 7.0.1 too? or the latest atmosphere on 6.2.0 should be fine?


I wasn't able to reply yesterday, however you could say it was a blessing in disguise as I got some time to try AMS 0.8.7 in the meantime (there wasn't anything indicating that Freebird or similiar apps would be broken, however I still wanted to try it out just to be sure). Anyways, if for whatever reason you want to stay behind on firmware 6.2.0, Freebird will work fine under it using Atmosphère 0.8.6/0.8.7.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 12, 2019)

so sleep mode is very likely fixed and i assume the OC is being resetted between games/while in home menu now?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 12, 2019)

satel said:


> i was asking if it's compatible with SX OS i wasn't making any requests to the dev.



It's not your fault. You asked a very simple question. Some people on this site are very butthurt about Team Xecutor and will snip at anyone mentioning them.


----------



## CrazyButtStabber (Apr 13, 2019)

Forgive me for my ignorance, but what would this app really do in the right hands? From what i'm aware, can't overclocking be dangerous to the hardware?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 13, 2019)

CrazyButtStabber said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance, but what would this app really do in the right hands? From what i'm aware, can't overclocking be dangerous to the hardware?



basically, it allows the switch to use more gpu up to potentially the docked clock speed (which should be pretty safe, considering the dock reducing cool air flow a little, leading to more heat). it will drain battery a bit more undocked though, and how the battery handles quicker discharge in the very long run remains to be seen. that said, games like botw already take a lot out of the battery and most switches seem to be fine anyways.)


this will decrease frame issues in portable mode to some degree fpr games that for no good reason still render as if they were giving out full resolution (like hyrule warriors that stutters quite a bit portable) and allow some games to render in better quality in portable (like xenoblade which looks a bit like a ps2 game in portable).

i'm not 100% sure if freebird is going to allow OC beyond the docked setting at all, but if so, it might help the occasional dropped frame in games like BOTW.

then, there's also underclocking. some games might very well run with even less than undocked gpu clock speed, which would prolong battery life actually.

some games do not work well with oc though, so there's always that.

down the line, for quality of life, i expect something like a blacklist that automatically disables overclocking for games known to have issues with it, and potentially, an optimized/updatable list of best clock settings per game or something.


----------



## pivix (Apr 13, 2019)

It should have been called firebird, cause it can put your switch on fire


----------



## bytar (Apr 14, 2019)

sometimes it crashes when I try to open the app while I don't quit from the game. it also crashes when I unplug the charger, put the console on sleep mode, and try to continue to play the game again.


----------



## bytar (Jun 6, 2019)

It doesn't work after updating 6.2.0 to 8.0.0 on Atmoshpere. It's been my favourite homebrew ever. I hope it will be updated soon.


----------



## 2Siralv (Jul 24, 2019)

bytar said:


> It doesn't work after updating 6.2.0 to 8.0.0 on Atmoshpere. It's been my favourite homebrew ever. I hope it will be updated soon.




Damn is that why it shows 0 for all clock speeds?? I was on 7.0.1 and i had to go to 8.1 for ldn but then i figured it was something else in the ldn config


----------



## BlackWolfNC (Aug 6, 2019)

this thing isn't working for me


----------



## 2Siralv (Aug 6, 2019)

BlackWolfNC said:


> this thing isn't working for me


Dosent support after 6.2


----------



## Shadd (Aug 19, 2019)

2Siralv said:


> Dosent support after 6.2


It actually works on 7.0.1 (I was on that version prior to updating to 8.1.0) but I belive anything after that just fails. I was looking for a fix because I found this out after updating to 8.1.0


----------



## 2Siralv (Aug 21, 2019)

Shadowehh said:


> It actually works on 7.0.1 (I was on that version prior to updating to 8.1.0) but I belive anything after that just fails. I was looking for a fix because I found this out after updating to 8.1.0


Oh yaaa ur right haha i was on 7.0.1 but it was unoffical update from 6.2 so i kinda forgot haha lol but u right after it broke n no fix but in app store if u have sysclk thiers a app that can shows and lets u change all yhe gsme u have installed and it will do ssme and has interface like freebird thats my choice now


----------



## Janu (Oct 31, 2019)

is it normal when you start the app the cpu, gpu and ram are all in 0Mhz even when you sync for the overclock?


----------



## bytar (Nov 12, 2019)

is it still working on the latest switch update? I prevent to update my switch just for using this app.


----------

